

Ask HN: Coding buddy hook-up thread - olalonde

A lot of us work from home and could use a coding buddy[0] to discuss code or bounce off (startup) ideas.<p>There is already a "HN proxy desk neighbour list"[1] which shares the same objective but it is quite outdated and I don't think it makes much sense to keep this on Google Docs since it is likely to become outdated after a few weeks as well.<p>I suggest we keep a similar format here:<p><pre><code>    Location: 
    Contact info:
    Good time to talk:
    Things I know:
    Note:
</code></pre>
[0] http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/02/whos-your-coding-buddy.html<p>[1] https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ao3RpZe396VZdEZnZXBVdXVCSFNnZmV1S1BLY2N4VEE&#38;authkey=CIqAl7wO
======
olalonde
Location: Hong Kong & Montreal

Contact info: o-lalonde (Skype), olalonde@gmail.com

Good time to talk: Anytime I'm online

Things I know: full stack web app development (mostly Node.js and Rails)

Note: I'd like to find someone to collaborate with on small projects. My
current areas of interest are AI/machine learning, data
visualization/analytics/etc., education and economics/finance.

------
xcubic
Looks like a simple webapp could be useful for this, allowing one to filter by
field of knowledge, location, etc etc.

